# Checking rating each drive



## Dadwith2boys (Aug 29, 2014)

I can not find out where I can check to see what each rider gave for a rating?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Can't find it because it's not there. They don't want you to know that so that you don't seek revenge!


----------



## mikejm (Jun 1, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Can't find it because it's not there. They don't want you to know that so that you don't seek revenge!


It's not drivers only that Uber hates, it's the entire general public, so it's okay to seek revenge, as long as you bad rate the wrong rider.


----------



## Dadwith2boys (Aug 29, 2014)

Yes I have been a registered since 2014, and back than you could see what a rider gave you as a driver. 

I only drove for 1 year and just started up again.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Dadwith2boys said:


> I can not find out where I can check to see what each rider gave for a rating?
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.


There are many theories as to how long a pax waits to rate the driver


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Dadwith2boys said:


> Yes I have been a registered since 2014, and back than you could see what a rider gave you as a driver.
> 
> I only drove for 1 year and just started up again.


Yeah, not any more. It used show us rated trips vs 5☆ trips so we knew when we got a non 5... now we only get total 5 stars.

I read somewhere that riders have 72 hours from trip end to rate us. Used to be weeks...



AuxCordBoston said:


> There are many theories as to how long a pax waits to rate the driver


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Grand said:


> View attachment 110315


Ok. It's settled! 72 hrs


----------



## lesh11 (Jan 4, 2017)

I wonder if that only holds for Australia? My rating just changed this morning (4.73 to 4.72) and I not given a ride in at least 96 hours.
I question when the ratings actually post to your driver app.


----------



## Charles Johnson (Jan 24, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Can't find it because it's not there. They don't want you to know that so that you don't seek revenge!


Would love to no


----------

